# Ausloggen aus JAAS Realm?



## Deadalus (18. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab meine JSF Anwendung jetzt um eine Login Funktion über einen JAAS Realm über eine JDBC Verbindung erweitert. 

Einloggen und funktioniert wunderbar und ich kann auch den Namen per 
	
	
	
	





```
request.getRemoteUser()
```
 auslesen. 

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht wie ich mich aus meiner WebAnwendung ausloggen kann. 

```
request.getSession().invalidate();
```
 funktioniert nicht.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2009)

Vielleicht wartest du nicht lange genug?
Kann mich erinnern das WebSphere 4 in Zusammenhang mit dem SSO Plugin für LotusNotes das invalidate nicht sofort ausgeführt wurde, sondern nur alle paar Minuten.


----------



## Deadalus (21. Sep 2009)

Hmm also verstehe ich das richtig? 


```
request.getSession().invalidate();
```
sollte funktionieren und ist auch die Methode, die man fürs ausloggen verwenden sollte?


----------

